# Άνθρακες ο θησαυρός



## nickel (Aug 5, 2009)

Η έκφραση ήταν παροιμιώδης ήδη στα χρόνια του Λουκιανού, για να δείξει τη διάψευση των ελπίδων, όταν περιμένεις να βρεις θησαυρό και στη θέση του βρίσκεις κάρβουνα και στάχτες.

Στο έργο του Λουκιανού _Φιλοψευδής ή Απιστών_, ο Τυχιάδης απογοητεύεται όταν ο σοφός Αρίγνωτος συντάσσεται με εκείνους που πιστεύουν στα φαντάσματα. 
“Τί τοῦτ',” ἔφην, “ὦ Ἀρίγνωτε; καὶ σὺ τοιοῦτος ἦσθα, ἡ μόνη ἐλπὶς τῆς ἀληθείας – καπνοῦ μεστὸς καὶ ἰνδαλμάτων; τὸ γοῦν τοῦ λόγου ἐκεῖνο, ἄνθρακες ἡμῖν ὁ θησαυρὸς πέφηνε.”​
Στη μετάφραση του Κονδυλάκη:
Τ’ είν’ αυτά, Αρίγνωτε, είπα, και συ η μόνη ελπίς της αληθείας, είσαι γεμάτος από καπνόν και φαντάσματα; Όπως η παροιμία λέγει, άνθρακες ο θησαυρός απεδείχθης. ​
Και στα αγγλικά, στην ωραία συλλογή ηλεβιβλίων του Πανεπιστημίου της Αδελαΐδας:
*Our treasure proves to be but ashes.*​
Σε άλλο έργο του Λουκιανού (_Ζεύξις ή Αντίοχος_), ο συγγραφέας αποφασίζει ότι οι έπαινοι του κοινού για την πρωτοτυπία του έργου του (αλλά για καμιά άλλη ιδιότητά του), έπαινοι που αρχικά τους είχε θεωρήσει «θησαυρό», δεν έχουν καμιά πραγματική αξία.
τὸ δὲ κατὰ τὴν παροιμίαν ἄνθρακες ἡμῶν ὁ θησαυρὸς ἦσαν 
*But behold, my gold is turned to ashes*.
http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/l/lucian/works/chapter21.html​
Κοιτάζω ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά και βρίσκω τα εξής μεταφράσματα (o Σταυρόπουλος, έχει και τα τρία — τα δύο στο λήμμα _άνθρακας_, το τρίτο στον _θησαυρό_):
*a wild-goose chase.* Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποιος μας έστειλε για βρούβες, να κυνηγάμε χίμαιρες. Σπάνια ταιριάζει.
Υπάρχει η σχεδόν κυριολεκτική μετάφραση: *the treasure was a hoax*, αλλά ας έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια αγγλική έκφραση.
Πιο ταιριαστό είναι το *a mare’s nest*, που άρχισε καλά, αλλά μας μπέρδεψε στη συνέχεια. Από το Macmillan:
a) a discovery that seems important but is actually of no value
b) a confused situation or a very untidy place

Αναλυτικότατα, από τον Κουίνιον:

[…] Perhaps it’s because I spend a lot of time nosing around in pre-twentieth-century literature, but my first response to mare’s nest is that it means an illusory discovery. It took a moment to recall that for most people today, when it turns up at all, it does indeed refer to a muddle or a confused situation. […]

Μπορεί, δηλαδή, να πεις «a mare’s nest» και να νομίζει ο άλλος ότι εννοείς «μεγάλο μπέρδεμα»!

Στο LSJ προτείνεται και το μετάφρασμα *apples of Sodom*. Πρόκειται για καρπό, που ονομάζεται και _Dead Sea fruit_.

*Dead Sea fruit*: This expression, which means a thing that appears to be, or is expected to be, of great value but proves to be valueless, refers to a fruit, the apple of Sodom, that was thought to grow on trees beside the shores of the Dead Sea. It was beautiful to look at but fell to ashes when touched or tasted.

Δεν είναι τόσο γνωστές αυτές οι δύο εκφράσεις, όσο η δική μας.

Αν θέλουμε κάτι απλό, μπορούμε να καταφύγουμε στο *disillusionment, letdown, not what we expected* κ.τ.ό. Όπως πάντα, είναι θέμα αντιστοιχιών, ρέτζιστερ, σύνταξης.

Αν κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος ήθελε να βάλει τίτλο:
*Σισέ — άνθρακες ο θησαυρός*
πώς θα το μεταφράζατε;


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Σισέ είναι άνθρακες ο θησαυρός ή "όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια να βαστάς μικρό καλάθι", αλλά μάλλον το πρώτο.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος ήθελε να βάλει τίτλο:
> *Σισέ — άνθρακες ο θησαυρός*
> πώς θα το μεταφράζατε;



Ίσως κάποια παραλλαγή του *woefully* / *insanely overrated* ;


----------

